# Laptop wireless connection won't connect to router



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

I recently had Verizon high speed internet installed in my house. I connected a laptop to the router with an ethernet cable and everything works fine. I managed to connect with another laptop and another computer via wifi and they also work fine. I now want to disconnect the ethernet cable and allow the original laptop to be mobile around the house. When I first tried this everything worked fine. When I tried again (with the ethernet cable still connected) the wireless internet connection was recognized but would not allow me to connect. The message was something to the effect of "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network. The network may no longer be in range. Please refresh the list of available networks, and try to connect again." The network is certainly there and the router is right next to the laptop - fully in range. The same thing happens when I disconnect he ethernet cable. A few times the router didn't even show up in the list of wireless interner connections. I might have changed some setting someplace but I don't know which one.
I am stuck as to what the problem might be. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to TSF! Before we can assist we'll need a bit more info... please see pre-posting-requirements-for-both-wired-and-wireless-connectivity-issues, also could you clarify what you mean by "(with the ethernet cable still connected)"? Also what is the OS on the various computers?

Thanks...


----------



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

The laptop runs on Windows XP. What I meant by "(with the ethernet cable still connected)" is that the problem only exists when I try to connect wireless. If it is wired everything works OK. Below is the IPConfig:
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Aharon>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AharonsComputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-D0-59-CA-49-A2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 09, 2012 4:40:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 16, 2012 4:40:03 PM
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : High Rate Wireless LAN MiniPCI Combo
Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-E0-8D-58-BF
C:\Documents and Settings\Aharon>

I also have avast antivirus and I use OPenDNS and K9 filters.
My connection is through Verison - DSL
The router is an Actiontec GT784WNV
I am also attaching two snapshots from Xirrus
I was having trouble installing it and opening it. I keep getting a fatal error and then the networks screen closes - so I made two snapshots. They are attached. 
Also - I am able to connect to other networks - it is only when I try connecting to my router that I have a problem
Thank You for any help you can give me.


----------



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

Also - I tried using a wireless N USB Adaper as well as the internal one and I still have the same problem.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

What service pack of XP are you at?


----------



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

Service Pack 2


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, SP2 has a lot of known issues in general, please upgrade to SP3 and see if the problem persists. You can also use Windows Update to perform the upgrade. Once installed there will be several more updates to apply to patch security. You have not specified your laptop/model info so I can't provide pointers to driver updates for your system, but that will be the next step, if the upgrade is insufficient. The upgrades would be available from the mfg. website. The upgrade to SP3 is required as the latest drivers are designed to support that level of code.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please follow AA!Tech's advice on upgrading to SP3.

From the *ipconfig /all *i see no wireless connection and confirms it with the xirrus snapshot.

Also in the *ip config /all *i see *IPEnableRouter *is set to* yes* are you using Inernet Connection Sharing(ICS) if so please disable it follow the guide below:

How to Disable Internet Connection Sharing on a Windows Computer

Then please post another *ipconfig /all* for us to review including the wireless connection follow the instructions below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html


----------



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

It took a while to install Service Pack 3 but it is installed now. The laptop by the way is a Thinkpad A31. I am attaching the new IPConfig/all and a new Xirrus snapshot.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Aharon>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

C:\Documents and Settings\Aharon>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AharonsComputer
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-D0-59-CA-49-A2
 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
  Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
 208.67.220.220
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 30, 2012 9:14:04 AM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 06, 2012 9:14:04 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : High Rate Wireless LAN MiniPCI Combo
 Card
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-E0-8D-58-BF


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry, for the delay, been traveling for a bit, just back home today. 

OK, so let's try the wifi now under SP3, for a thinkpad, use Fn F5, Windows wireless services are disabled on a thinkpad in favor of the Lenovo/IBM apps. Once the window opens... in the bottom left, click on OPEN Access Connections... when that screen opens you should see a screen with the various access points on them. Click on yours to select it. Then... near the bottom of the screen next to status, you should see a "Diagnostics" Link (its clickable). Click on that and it will open another window.

This windows will default to the connection tab and show current state, from there you can press TEST CONNECTION. 

Please run through this and any steps that appear to error out including the last please provide us with the details.


----------



## arindus (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing happens when a press fn f5?? Is there another way to "Open access connections"?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Does your wireless adapter show up under network adapters in device manager?


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

arindus, go to START, All Programs, select Thinkvantage and the first utility is Access Connections.

Can you give me the exact model/type of your thinkpad? On the bottom of the thinkpad there is a type number like XXXX-XXX. 

Like TheCybeMan I am beginning to wonder if your laptop card (your ipconfig shows a combo card) is installed properly or was an add on that has lost required configuration details. Also when you check device manager, right click on the device and select properties, on the general tab, it should say something like "This device is working properly", please confirm.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

One other item, it may in fact not have access connections installed, as the A31 did not ship with WiFi in general. So this may not be an issue. No worries, the window support will suffice.


----------

